# More expats buying property with land in Singapore, report indicates



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Foreigners, mostly expats, are buying more properties in Singapore and fewer apartments and condos, according to new research.Katong, Telok Kurau and East Coast Road overtook District 4, where transactions are predominantly at Sentosa Cove, as the most popular district among foreign buyers of landed property, an analysis by consultants Knight Frank shows.While foreigners picked up [...]

Click to read the full news article: More expats buying property with land in Singapore, report indicates...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

